# Bike Stuff on the West Coast



## jerrywge (Sep 10, 2007)

Saturday Sept. 15th, Portland OR/Vancouver WA area Old Bike Swap Meet 
and Whiz In, well over 35 vendors at the swap last year and about 20 
Whizzers out on the afternoon ride. I have a flyer if anyone wants one 
with all the details and driving directions.

Saturday and Sunday, Oct 5 & 6, Fresno CA area, the California Cushman 
Club Presents the annual Whizz In and vintage bike swap, Ride whizzers 
on Saturday (85+ last year) and swap on Sunday!!! I have a flyer with 
details and directions.

Get off the computer and come to a swap meet!!!  Bring some junk!!!

Email me privately for a flyer on either event, can't do attachments on 
this forum.

Jerry G


----------

